# rtfd format



## yaka (Jan 10, 2009)

How to convert a *.rtfd file or a *.rtfd.zip directory into Microsoft Office for Windows (XP or Vista) readable objects?

Thank you!

yak


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 10, 2009)

Open the rtfd file in TextEdit, choose "Save As..." from the File menu, and select one of the Microsoft Office formats from the menu at the bottom the save dialog. TextEdit can save to .doc or .docx.

If for some reason this doesn't work properly, you might want to try the same thing with OpenOffice instead of TextEdit. OpenOffice has better compatibility with Microsoft Word files than TextEdit, so it might produce better results. For simpler documents, at least, TextEdit should do fine, though.


----------



## yaka (Jan 10, 2009)

First, thank you very much for your prompt reply.

The problem is that I am a (Vista) PC user and my correspondent a Mac lover! He has sent to me this damned *rtfd.zip repertory. I could uncompress it, but not read the corresponding *rtfd file. To my (poor) knowledge, there is no TextEdit in PC, so what is the solution?

yaka


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 10, 2009)

On a PC?  Dunno.  You'd have to find a program that can work with .rtfd files.  This is a Mac forum, though, so if you want questions answered about Windows-centric programs, you may have better luck posting to a Windows forum.

Wikipedia says it's a no-go for any kind of Windows program to read .rtfd documents:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Text_Format_Directory

Word or Wordpad on Windows will read the _text_ of the document, but will not preserve formatting of the document (images, etc.).

All this information found with a Google search for "rtfd windows".


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2009)

You might have to tell your Mac using correspondent to save it in another format other than RTFD, something that will open on most word processing applications with minimal alteration to the formatting.

Funny how usually conversions like this are usually requested of the PC user.  This would have to be the first time I've had to recommend that the Mac user change the format to something a word processor on the PC could open.


----------



## mikelly321 (Jan 23, 2009)

tell him to print as pdf.

Mike


----------



## fryke (Jan 24, 2009)

If an rtf-document contains pictures, TextEdit automatically makes it an rtfd-document. If the pix aren't really necessary, the user can remove those and save as rtf, a format that can be opened without hassle.


----------



## mikelly321 (Jan 24, 2009)

if the sender goes to fle/print, chooses pdf/save as pdf on the bottom left, the images will be retained, no hassle. only video copied into the rtfd won't make the transition. most folks have adobe reader.

if anyone knows how to retain videos in other translations, that would be great to share.

Mike


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 24, 2009)

The problem with PDF is that it's not editable. Well, not easily editable, anyway.


----------

